# Minimum posts for Buy/Sell/Trade Forum?



## djpharoah (May 24, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Just wanted to know why you haven't setup a minimum post count for anyone to post in the BST forum? I mean its pretty common to get people in there wanting to sell a 7 when its like their 3rd of 4th post. Now most might be legit and will continue to post up on the forums - however how many actually come back once they sell their guitar?? It would also make potential customers/buyers feel more comfortable knowing that the seller has stuck around for a while and thus might stick around after the deal goes through. 

Mesh


----------



## zimbloth (May 24, 2007)

I'll let him answer, but I'd guess it's because policies like that just encourage people to post jibberish to get their post count up, which is even worse IMO.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2007)

Yep.

We have rules in the FS forums that people are to post references, or by and large their posts get closed. I have no problem with people only posting here to sell their sevens, it's up to you guys to make the call as to whether or not the person has proven that they are "safe" to do business with.

If you see a suspicious post, by all means use the report post button and let us know.


----------

